# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Calling Vi

## Summer

I have not seen you around for a long time, just wondering how you doing my favorite Lady......I am not around much either but peek in sometimes. Take care hope you doing great.      :Smile:

----------


## Schuttzie

Hope she is doing well.  She is a lovely soul!

----------


## *vi*

*SUMMER!!!*

*SCHUTTZIE!!!*

Oh my goodness, ladies, you are so precious!  Thank you for thinking of me.  Sorry it took so long to respond.  I see I've also neglected some posts in the report.  Oh darn.  

I work two jobs so my moments for playing are limited. Until recently, my full time job did allow me time to be on the computer for long periods however that stopped when my responsibilities changed.  I know I've missed many wonderful reports.

But that's one of the reasons why I didn't post a report when I returned in October.  I knew I couldn't devote quality time to it and it may have drug on for months!!!  

Again, I sooooo appreciate the kind shout out to me!!

----------


## Summer

Vi so happy to hear from you, you are such a sweet lady was just worried not seeing you around thinking something happened......not about trip repot just missed your sweet vibes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kaycee

Glad to know things are okay!

----------


## Schuttzie

So good to hear from you, Vi!! Your lovely spirit and vibes has been missed.  Sounds like you have been terribly busy with two jobs, oh my goodness!  Make sure you pamper yourself on your down time and enjoy God's beauty.  Bless~

----------

